# Reel Sexy & Trés Cheek



## StyleBlack (Mar 18, 2012)

I know this thread is completely useless without pics, but I saw the lipsticks and blushes in person at the store today!  I'm NW45/47-ish for reference.

*Reel Sexy:*

  	Reel Sexy:
  	It's *nothing* like any of the coral lipsticks that have come out recently.  It's lighter, softer, and more peach.  It's a lot softer on than it looked in the tube. As usual, because my lips are darker, I could only dab it on before it looked all kinds of crazy. It's a lot like Jazzed on me, but more vibrant/saturated. Shows texture like a mother, but no surprise there.  It had to grow on me, but in the end, I really liked it!  I think a LOT of girls will like this one, especially if you are NW/NC 40 and below.

  	Heroine:
  	I didn't try on Heroine (Idk where my head was at!), but it looks sooo pretty in the tube!  It's a less radioactive purple version of Violetta.

  	I didn't get a chance to look at Pink Popcorn.


*Trés Cheek:*

  	Hits:

  	Modern Mandarin:
  	This one is lovely.  On my skin, it reminded me a lot of a powder version of Optimistic Orange.  On lighter skin, it was definitely more red-orange. It's kind of reflective, so a sheer layer of it looked a tad ashy on me.  I had to layer it on before I liked the color. 

  	Peony Petal:
  	Love! lol It's a very bright blue-pink, but it's so fun & vibrant.  Can't wait to pick it up.  I wonder how it compares to Azalea.

  	Lovecloud:
  	It's a more peachy-pinky shade.  It's quite pretty and girly.  I liked it, but at first glance it wasn't a must-have.  I'm sure I'll change my mind when I see it again, though lol

  	Misses:

  	Full of Joy:
  	... lawd.... frosty, reflective, greyish.... everything I don't want in a blush.  BUT a friend tried it on (NC20), and it looked _beautiful _and so unique on her.  It's like Budding Love in a blush form... it's soft & kind of pinky-purpley.

  	Pink Tea:
  	Okay, I didn't try this one on... but it looked boring, and I could already tell it'd be ashy, so I didn't waste precious swatching time.

  	Immortal Flower:
  	It's a beautiful, soft shade, but it wasn't pigmented enough to look good on me.  I think NC/NW 42 and lower will like this one.  If you liked Fresh Honey, you'll probably like Immortal Flower.


----------



## BeautyByLele (Mar 18, 2012)

At first I was saying I was going to pick up quite a few of these blushes but the more I think about it I think im only going to get two or three  . . . MM, PP and FOJ (maybe), im not sure it will look good on NC50.

  	Oh, from Reel Sexy . ..  I think im going to get all the lipsticks except Pink Popcorn cuz I have Budding Love, dont know how similar they are but if its in the the same family I can skip it. Most likely I will pick up ALL the Cremesheen glosses as well


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 18, 2012)

All I know that I want for certain is Heroine lipstick. Not really sure about anything else at this moment.


----------



## UrbanSweetheart (Mar 18, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> All I know that I want for certain is Heroine lipstick. Not really sure about anything else at this moment.



 	yesss Heroine is a MUST HAVE in my opinion!


----------



## afulton (Mar 19, 2012)

Thank you for your review on this collection.  I can't wait to check out the blush collection.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Mar 22, 2012)

So far my list includes 2 things Heroine lipstick and Modern Mandarin


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm going to ahead and say it. Modern Mandarin seems to be the stand out and the must have for all skin tones from the Tres Cheek collection. I know I want it and so do most of the ladies and gents posting in the Tres Cheek thread. In addition to this blush I'm also going to give Immortal Flower a look. As for the Reel Sexy collection the only thing that has caught my eye so far is Heroine l/s. The rest of it I can't say yea or nay to until  I swatch.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 24, 2012)

TXBeautyBaby said:


> So far my list includes 2 things Heroine lipstick and Modern Mandarin



 	think my list is the same....those are for sures...there is a part of me that actually wants all the blushes but i think i have to hold it back!!


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Mar 24, 2012)

I had to tell myself that MM is the only blush I could realistically see myself wearing.


TXBeautyBaby said:


> So far my list includes 2 things Heroine lipstick and Modern Mandarin


----------



## sss215 (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks Style Black!   I am going to go for  Heroine lipstick, the darkest cremesheen glass, and Modern Manderin first.


----------



## Baby1black (Mar 24, 2012)

Is anyone going to get pink cult. I did not get it in the genius collection and do not know whether it would suit WOC. If someone of color has it could u give me input as to whether it works or not?


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 24, 2012)

Baby1black said:


> Is anyone going to get pink cult. I did not get it in the genius collection and do not know whether it would suit WOC. If someone of color has it could u give me input as to whether it works or not?


	I'm NW45/47, and it's an ashy mess :-\  I swatched yesterday.  It's similar to Strada.

  	Ladies, Heroine is a HUGE go.  I took a swatch last night, but went to dinner, and I had to wash my hands :'( lol but it's SO beautiful.  Make sure you get it if you like purples.  Violetta is a bit brighter, but it's a very similar shade, and of course, it's matte.  Not the semi-matte like Force of Love, but a truer matte, and not dry feeling.  I love it and can't wait to have it in my greedy little hands.

  	Pink Popcorn surprised me!! I tried it and it is SO wearable for WOC! Way more so than Budding Love.  It's sheer (lustre finish), with a hint of pinky-purple colour.  It's not as dark as Up the Amp or Dish it Up, and not as pink as Budding Love.  It's quite lovely.  On lighter skin (NC 20), it didn't look that special, to be honest.  My friend's lips are naturally pink, so it just looked okay on her.  I liked it a lot more on me.


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 24, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Thanks Style Black! I am going to go for Heroine lipstick, the darkest cremesheen glass, and Modern Manderin first.



 	I tried the coral cremesheen and it's beautiful!  the lavender cremesheen reminded me a lot of the lavender cremesheen (ever so rich) that came out with Cremeteam collection in '09.  Anyway, as with all light lavender anything, I thought it looked terrible on me.


----------



## aradhana (Mar 24, 2012)

Baby1black said:


> Is anyone going to get pink cult. I did not get it in the genius collection and do not know whether it would suit WOC. If someone of color has it could u give me input as to whether it works or not?


	i got pink cult, and i like it on me...i'm nc 44/45...
  	i can't recall what i wore it with most recently, but it just kind of brightened things up a little...


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 25, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> I'm NW45/47, and it's an ashy mess :-\  I swatched yesterday.  It's similar to Strada.
> Ladies, Heroine is a HUGE go.  I took a swatch last night, but went to dinner, and I had to wash my hands :'( lol but it's SO beautiful.  Make sure you get it if you like purples.  Violetta is a bit brighter, but it's a very similar shade, and of course, it's matte.  Not the semi-matte like Force of Love, but a truer matte, and not dry feeling.  I love it and can't wait to have it in my greedy little hands.
> 
> Pink Popcorn surprised me!! I tried it and it is SO wearable for WOC! Way more so than Budding Love.  It's sheer (lustre finish), with a hint of pinky-purple colour.  It's not as dark as Up the Amp or Dish it Up, and not as pink as Budding Love.  It's quite lovely.  On lighter skin (NC 20), it didn't look that special, to be honest.  My friend's lips are naturally pink, so it just looked okay on her.  I liked it a lot more on me.


	As I posted above I thought for certain I'd want Heroine but after seeing MAC-Guy's swatch I'm not so sure. I wanted Heroine to be bluer. I wore Violetta today and Heroine seems a lot like it. I may go for Pink Popcorn or something like Seasoned Plum or Goes and Goes instead.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Mar 25, 2012)

So far my list includes:

MAC Tres Cheek
Modern Mandarin
Peony Petal

I am on a lipstick no buy...I have way way way too many that I never wear!


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 25, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> So far my list includes:
> 
> MAC Tres Cheek
> Modern Mandarin
> ...


	Those two are the ones I'm most curious about.


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Mar 26, 2012)

I went to Nordstroms yesterday and preordered Modern Mandarin and Herione!


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 27, 2012)

So much for me skipping these...anyway I want Pink Popcorn so bad now. I have a feeling its everything I wanted Budding Love to be. I do like Budding love now it looks great with green eyeshadow I just wanted that pale purple color with hints of pink. I have a feeling its going to go fast so I better be checking the site regularly. Also I want Herione l/s and I'm thinking of getting WMS, but I need to go look at some pictures of it on more WOC. I'm really not a fan of stuff with orange and corals it looks funny on me, my opinion at least.

  	I don't even know what I want from the blush collection...I need to think on it some more.


----------



## Baby1black (Mar 27, 2012)

You have to get WMS on me it turns more bright pinky corally.hope this pic helps.





kimbunney said:


> So much for me skipping these...anyway I want Pink Popcorn so bad now. I have a feeling its everything I wanted Budding Love to be. I do like Budding love now it looks great with green eyeshadow I just wanted that pale purple color with hints of pink. I have a feeling its going to go fast so I better be checking the site regularly. Also I want Herione l/s and I'm thinking of getting WMS, but I need to go look at some pictures of it on more WOC. I'm really not a fan of stuff with orange and corals it looks funny on me, my opinion at least.
> 
> I don't even know what I want from the blush collection...I need to think on it some more.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Mar 29, 2012)

After seeing swatches of peony petal...it is def one I have to try on my skin.



Copperhead said:


> Those two are the ones I'm most curious about.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Mar 29, 2012)

from reel sexy:

  	-heroine
  	-pink popcorn
  	-color saturation
  	-resort
  	-dynamic duo 4

  	and modern mandarin from tres cheek.

  	i was going to get magenta blush but i just ordered pomegranate blush and 3 of the new blush by 3 palettes from sleek so i figure i'm good on blush. but modern mandarin seems too good to pass up!


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 29, 2012)

Baby1black WMS looks beautiful on you! After looking at the blush swatches I think I want the MM so far. The other orange one looks nice but I don't know how pigmented it would be for darker skintones. I wanna get FOJ its so pretty but I know it wouldn't fit my skintone


----------



## Baby1black (Mar 29, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Baby1black WMS looks beautiful on you! After looking at the blush swatches I think I want the MM so far. The other orange one looks nice but I don't know how pigmented it would be for darker skintones. I wanna get FOJ its so pretty but I know it wouldn't fit my skintone


Thankyou. I will probably skip FOJ. And IF they say you have to apply a lot of product for it to show. I really want to get pink cult for the kind of look when u have a bright lippie but I have not seen many pics with Woc wearing it .but asking some specktra around with nc45 skin tones they do say it is wearable. Decisions!


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 29, 2012)

Baby1black said:


> Thankyou. I will probably skip FOJ. And IF they say you have to apply a lot of product for it to show. I really want to get pink cult for the kind of look when u have a bright lippie but I have not seen many pics with Woc wearing it .*but asking some specktra around with nc45 skin tones they do say it is wearable*. Decisions!


 http://thefancyface.blogspot.com/2011/02/mac-jeanius-collection-haul-and.html She hasn't been here lately but PC looks good on her.

  	I'm getting FOJ and MM, the three new lippies and Color Saturation. Might get my sister a Heroine as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 29, 2012)

I got Heroine l/s and Magenta blush  this morning from Pro. I was going to get more but they are having an event for Reel Sexy next week that they invited me to. So I will get  more product then, I love the matte formula that MAC's doing right now. They aren't your traditional drying mattes. They feel great on the lips. From Tres Cheek I picked up Modern Mandarin and that's it. I can't wait to use these products this weekend.


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 29, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> I got Heroine l/s and Magenta blush  this morning from Pro. I was going to get more but they are having an event for Reel Sexy next week that they invited me to. So I will get  more product then, I love the matte formula that MAC's doing right now. They aren't your traditional drying mattes. They feel great on the lips. From Tres Cheek I picked up Modern Mandarin and that's it. I can't wait to use these products this weekend.



 	Please tell me about Heroine. I have Violetta so I'm torn. I really like MAC's new matte formula but I kind of wanted Heroine to be more purple instead of violet. I think I like blue purples more than I do red/pink purples.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Mar 30, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Please tell me about Heroine. I have Violetta so I'm torn. I really like MAC's new matte formula but I kind of wanted Heroine to be more purple instead of violet. I think I like blue purples more than I do red/pink purples.


 
	If you already have Violetta you dont really need to have Heroine as well. They are almost identical in color. However Violetta has a sheen thats lacking in Heroine. Get Heroine if you like Violetta but wanted a shine free finish. Which is what I did. I can always add sheen to Heroine but its harder to take the sheen from Violetta. The color pay off for Heroine seems to be better than Violetta. That's saying a lot since Violetta is a seriously pigmented lippie.


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 30, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> If you already have Violetta you dont really need to have Heroine as well. They are almost identical in color. However Violetta has a sheen thats lacking in Heroine. Get Heroine if you like Violetta but wanted a shine free finish. Which is what I did. I can always add sheen to Heroine but its harder to take the sheen from Violetta. The color pay off for Heroine seems to be better than Violetta. That's saying a lot since Violetta is a seriously pigmented lippie.



 	Thanks a lot DILLIGAF.


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Mar 31, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> http://thefancyface.blogspot.com/2011/02/mac-jeanius-collection-haul-and.html She hasn't been here lately but PC looks good on her.
> I'm getting FOJ and MM, the three new lippies and Color Saturation. Might get my sister a Heroine as well.



 	Pink Cult does look good on her.  I may have to take another look.


----------



## StyleBlack (Mar 31, 2012)

heroine on top, violetta on the bottom.  




  	full reviews coming sooooon lol


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Mar 31, 2012)

Ugh...I love that Heroine does not have the sheeen to it. I just picked up Violetta a few months ago...and still haven't worn it! lol


StyleBlack said:


> heroine on top, violetta on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aradhana (Mar 31, 2012)

oooooh those are some yummy swatches! i have heroine on hold for the 5th...can't wait!!


StyleBlack said:


> heroine on top, violetta on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 31, 2012)

http://blushingyal.wordpress.com/2012/03/31/mac-reel-sexy-collection-lipstick-swatches/

  	I'm still getting PP and Heroine, Reel Sexy is a maybe.


----------



## Copperhead (Mar 31, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> heroine on top, violetta on the bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


	I gotta get it.


----------



## Baby1black (Mar 31, 2012)

When is this coming?  I am so scared I will miss out like the Mac force of love lippie which I slept on with all the corrally lippies and now I have to pay eBay prices for it. I have learned my lesson never sleep on anything with Mac!


----------



## Baby1black (Mar 31, 2012)

Richelle83 said:


> http://blushingyal.wordpress.com/2012/03/31/mac-reel-sexy-collection-lipstick-swatches/
> 
> I'm still getting PP and Heroine, Reel Sexy is a maybe.


Thanks richelle I love Mo,s swatches,however I always check herr out on YouTube.i did not even know she had a website.


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 31, 2012)

Dang is Violetta a PRO item or LE...it makes me want it because I like the sheen look it has.


----------



## Baby1black (Mar 31, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Dang is Violetta a PRO item or LE...it makes me want it because I like the sheen look it has.


Pro


----------



## Richelle83 (Mar 31, 2012)

Baby1black said:


> Thanks richelle I love Mo,s swatches,however I always check herr out on YouTube.i did not even know she had a website.



 	NP! I have her on FB and she posted this otherwise I would not have known either!


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 31, 2012)

Is anyone getting anything from the ED collection? I was thinking of getting two or three shadows.


----------



## Baby1black (Mar 31, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Is anyone getting anything from the ED collection? I was thinking of getting two or three shadows.


I am thinking of getting rich core and maybe modern pewter? I realized that the shadows are as expensive as the peococky ones but not the same size. I just do not like paying over the price for an item. I also have 2 other collections and a 15% coupon from sephora to use and try the nars tinted moisturizer so I need to spend wisely.


----------



## kimbunney (Mar 31, 2012)

I was totally skipping until I saw swatches. If its less product I feel like the product should cost less. lol but it doesn't bother me too much. I feel like I'll never hit pan on my MAC shadows sometimes at the rate I buy.


Baby1black said:


> I am thinking of getting rich core and maybe modern pewter? I realized that the shadows are as expensive as the peococky ones but not the same size. I just do not like paying over the price for an item. I also have 2 other collections and a 15% coupon from sephora to use and try the nars tinted moisturizer so I need to spend wisely.


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 1, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Is anyone getting anything from the ED collection? I was thinking of getting two or three shadows.



 	I want Glorify Skin Finish


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 1, 2012)

Yup.  It's a gorgeous matte.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 1, 2012)

I picked up both Glorify and Superb from ED. I have yet to use them but Glorify reminds me of Gold Deposit without all the glitter. That MSF is a glitterbomb to me and because of that i rarely use it. I plan on using Glorify and Superb as highlighters. They are incredibly smooth. Superb is a pinkish gold. It was the one that caught my eye first, Glorify was an afterthought.


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 1, 2012)

If I do get one I'm thinking Superb because I barely reach for Gold Deposit.


DILLIGAF said:


> I picked up both Glorify and Superb from ED. I have yet to use them but Glorify reminds me of Gold Deposit without all the glitter. That MSF is a glitterbomb to me and because of that i rarely use it. I plan on using Glorify and Superb as highlighters. They are incredibly smooth. Superb is a pinkish gold. It was the one that caught my eye first, Glorify was an afterthought.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 1, 2012)

i think either superb of WoG for me...


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 1, 2012)

I wish there were pics of glorify on the cheeks for WOC.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 1, 2012)

I was looking at 2 of the revlon purples since they are on sale at ultra, and I may pass on heroine and get my purple fix with a ds brand.  Modern Manderin is still a go though.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 1, 2012)

picked up dynamic duo #1 in addition to everything else i bought...definitely going on no buy!


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 1, 2012)

you are not the only one on a no buy.what did u get. I keep adding things. i will recieve three seperate boxes. this is really the most ammount ever I have spent in one time on mac.




Ashleybubbles83 said:


> picked up dynamic duo #1 in addition to everything else i bought...definitely going on no buy!


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 1, 2012)

from all three collections:

*Reel Sexy:* dynamic duo's 1 and 4, heroine, pink popcorn, color saturation, and resort.

*Tres Cheek:* modern mandarin

*Extra Dimension:* young venus, rich core, grand galaxy, glorify

  	its a good thing i don't want anything from hey sailor!


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## MoMique (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes I love Heroine...LOVE!! And Violetta is pretty much almost kinda like similarly the same thing...lol! Heroine is a bit richer and of course the finish is different.
  	p.s  I use to update my blog quite often, but I'm working on a nicer site so I'll update on it for awhile then switch over

  	-holmique-


----------



## MoMique (Apr 1, 2012)




----------



## Baby1black (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh my god Mo is in  specktra. I LOVE YOUR youtube channel. I actually got rich core based on your swatches.and then  got glorify.thanks




MoMique said:


> Yes I love Heroine...LOVE!! And Violetta is pretty much almost kinda like similarly the same thing...lol! Heroine is a bit richer and of course the finish is different.
> p.s  I use to update my blog quite often, but I'm working on a nicer site so I'll update on it for awhile then switch over
> 
> -holmique-


----------



## BeautyByLele (Apr 1, 2012)

Here's my haul

*Reel Sexy*- Watch Me Simmer l/s, Reel Sexy l/s, Herione l/s, Star Quality c/s, Colour saturation c/s

*Tres Cheek *- Modern Mandarin

*Extra Dimension - *Whisper of Guilt s/f, Glorify s/f, Sweet Heat e/s, Rich Core e/s, Grand Galaxy e/s


----------



## Yazmin (Apr 1, 2012)

DILLIGAF said:


> I picked up both Glorify and Superb from ED. I have yet to use them but Glorify reminds me of Gold Deposit without all the glitter. That MSF is a glitterbomb to me and because of that i rarely use it. I plan on using Glorify and Superb as highlighters. They are incredibly smooth. Superb is a pinkish gold. It was the one that caught my eye first, Glorify was an afterthought.


	The glitter is the reason I returned my Gold Deposit.  I've only swatched the tester in the store and thought I could make it work, but never used it.  Glorify is smoother and minus the glitter, but it's too coppery on my skin.  

  	Of the three EDSFs, WoG is by far my favorite and gorgeous on my skin (NC50) followed by Superb.


----------



## Ladyluscious (Apr 2, 2012)

Ashleybubbles83 said:


> picked up dynamic duo #1 in addition to everything else i bought...*definitely going on no buy!*


  What she said!! I definitely overhauled!


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 2, 2012)

double.


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 2, 2012)

Yazmin said:


> The glitter is the reason I returned my Gold Deposit.  I've only swatched the tester in the store and thought I could make it work, but never used it.  Glorify is smoother and minus the glitter, but it's too coppery on my skin.
> Of the three EDSFs, WoG is by far my favorite and gorgeous on my skin (NC50) followed by Superb.


	I liked WOG too.  Glorify was my fave though


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 2, 2012)

Finally got the lipstick review up.. only 5000 more products to go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Heroine:


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 2, 2012)

I picked up Superb skin finish, Blue Orbit e/s and Modern Mandarin blush today. There are some pics and swatches on my blog =D


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 2, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> I picked up Superb skin finish, Blue Orbit e/s and Modern Mandarin blush today. There are some pics and swatches on my blog =D


  Your blog looks great! Pics are beautiful


----------



## Richelle83 (Apr 2, 2012)

For now I just bought FoJ, MM, Colour Saturation, Reel Sexy, Heroine and Pink Popcorn. Should get it tomorrow, cannot wait!


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 2, 2012)

spectrolite said:


> I picked up Superb skin finish, Blue Orbit e/s and Modern Mandarin blush today. There are some pics and swatches on my blog =D



 	Wow MM looks GORGEOUS on you! I absolutely adore your glasses


----------



## 2browneyes (Apr 2, 2012)

I ordered MM....that's it for me from this collection.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 2, 2012)

I pre ordered MM and was told there was only 3 Heroines left as Norstrom MAC counter only received a small quantity. Although its a great lipstick I passed on Heroine and added Color Saturation to my bag. That color is beautiful!!!! Some online swatches aren't doing it justice. It's like this berry blue purple ish color that the MA and I were trying to determine. I think it's pretty special and it's looks pretty nice over Heroine.  I just decided to grab too cause its pretty unique in a spring time berry kind of way.  Modern Manderin is pretty special too, it was kind of coral orange pink with a sheen when Swatched on my hand. MM is a fresh pop of color on the cheeks; withouth being too much.   I have nothing like it, so it will dine a loving home in my stash.   I checked out the  ED products and while last on my list, I will still need to move fast on them! Glorify is dope. I see it as a shadow too.


----------



## afulton (Apr 2, 2012)

Here's my haul...........

*Reel Sexy*-  Herione l/s, Magenta Blush

*Tres Cheek* - Modern Mandarin Blush

*Extra Dimension -* Superb s/f, Glorify s/f, Sweet Heat e/s, Havana  e/s

	So far I have used Havana  eyeshadow a few times and Modern Mandarin once.  I have been very happy with both of them.  I am thinking about going back to get Pink Popcorn lipstick but not sure yet.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 3, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> Your blog looks great! Pics are beautiful




	Aww thanks ladies >_< *blush*


----------



## amber815 (Apr 3, 2012)

What gloss might go with heroine? Also I am on the fence about MM...I am about NC44...what do you all think?


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 3, 2012)

amber815 said:


> What gloss might go with heroine? Also I am on the fence about MM...I am about NC44...what do you all think?



 	I like it with Funtabulous Dazzeglass.


----------



## amber815 (Apr 3, 2012)

Thanks!!! I have that already!


----------



## sss215 (Apr 3, 2012)

amber815 said:


> What gloss might go with heroine? Also I am on the fence about MM...I am about NC44...what do you all think?


  Date night dazzle glass, color saturation cremesheen


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 3, 2012)

afulton said:


> Here's my haul...........
> 
> *Reel Sexy*-  Herione l/s, Magenta Blush
> 
> ...


 
	Our hauls are almost identical. Only difference is I only got Modern Pewter edes.


----------



## afulton (Apr 3, 2012)

DILLIGAF,
  	How do you like Modern Pewter?  I am going to MAC on Thursday to pick up things I was on the fence about.  MP was different but wasn't sure it would look 'boring'. Please let me know if you would recommend it.


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 3, 2012)

So Pink Popcorn was def. everything I wanted Budding Love to be. I can't wait to wear it out! I also hauled Heroine and Up the Amp (been on my list for a while) so I really can't decide what I want to wear tomorrow! The only blush I got was MM and I just swatched it but I wasn't too impressed with the swatch so I guess I'll have to test it out to see how I fully like it.

  	On Thursday I'm going in person to look at the ED collection so I can decide what shadow colors I want.


----------



## Boasorte (Apr 4, 2012)

Can anyone do full face swatches of Pink Popcorn and Heroine?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 4, 2012)

afulton said:


> DILLIGAF,
> How do you like Modern Pewter?  I am going to MAC on Thursday to pick up things I was on the fence about.  MP was different but wasn't sure it would look 'boring'. Please let me know if you would recommend it.



 	It wasn't until I saw swatches of Modern Pewter foiled that I decided I wanted it. I think it could be a versatile shadow. It can work as an inner eye/ tear duct highlighter. Dry it can also work as a sheer wash of color on the lids if applied lightly. To me its a taupe with a slightly goldish undertone rather than the dirty olive gold that MAC would like you to believe it to be. It is a safe color but I would not call it boring. I would recommend it.  If your collection is anything like mine you will find this color to be unique. Now Dark Dare foiled is an INSANE black. I think I will be picking it up on Thursday as well.


----------



## amber815 (Apr 4, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Date night dazzle glass, color saturation cremesheen


  	duly noted...thanks!


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm wearing Pink Popcorn here:







MsWestchesterNY said:


> Can anyone do full face swatches of Pink Popcorn and Heroine?


 
	Just for comparisons. I think Up the Amp is similiar as well on me, but its more vibrant. I didn't have it on hand to swatch.

  	L to R: *Playtime, Dish it Up, Budding Love, Pink Popcorn. *
*

*


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 4, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I'm wearing Pink Popcorn here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It really looks more lavender on you kimbunney. It is amazing!


----------



## Mac-Guy (Apr 4, 2012)

Who's hitting the stores tomorrow morning for some major hauls?


----------



## afulton (Apr 4, 2012)

ok....I'll be picking it up tomorrow.  Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





DILLIGAF said:


> It wasn't until I saw swatches of Modern Pewter foiled that I decided I wanted it. I think it could be a versatile shadow. It can work as an inner eye/ tear duct highlighter. Dry it can also work as a sheer wash of color on the lids if applied lightly. To me its a taupe with a slightly goldish undertone rather than the dirty olive gold that MAC would like you to believe it to be. It is a safe color but I would not call it boring. I would recommend it.  If your collection is anything like mine you will find this color to be unique. Now Dark Dare foiled is an INSANE black. I think I will be picking it up on Thursday as well.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 4, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Who's hitting the stores tomorrow morning for some major hauls?



 	I'm definitely going back tomorrow. They are having a launch party at Pro tomorrow so I will attend that and I know I will be getting a few extra odds and ends that I passed up the first time. Like Cinestyle and Star Quality csg. While I'm there I will also grab a shadow or two from Extra Dimension. I really shouldn't since I will be attending IMATS in a week.


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 4, 2012)

Me! Can't wait to have a blast at the release party!




Mac-Guy said:


> Who's hitting the stores tomorrow morning for some major hauls?


----------



## aradhana (Apr 4, 2012)

Mac-Guy said:


> Who's hitting the stores tomorrow morning for some major hauls?



 	me!
  	oh maybe not morning though...i have to be at the office, but definitely on my lunch hour! i'm looking fwd to picking up my Heroine, MM, IM and FoJ! I'm going to be depotting blushes this weekend!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 5, 2012)

My mac counter angers me....they swear they are not releasing these collections until April 13th...BLAH!


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 5, 2012)

So I called my counter again today to put a Modern Mandarin on hold after they told me for the last three days they werent getting it until April 13th...and she had the nerve to tell me they were sold out! I really feel like the workers hoard stuff for themselves at this specific counter....but I will jump down off my soapbox.

  	BLAH  so no pretty blush for me


----------



## afulton (Apr 5, 2012)

afulton said:


> Here's my haul...........
> 
> *Reel Sexy*-  Herione l/s, Magenta Blush
> 
> ...


  I couldn't resist........ I went this morning and picked up more items:  Pink Popcorn lipstick Rich Core EDES Grand Galaxy EDES Modern Pewter EDES  I think I am done now. :bouquet:


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 5, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> So I called my counter again today to put a Modern Mandarin on hold after they told me for the last three days they werent getting it until April 13th...and she had the nerve to tell me they were sold out! I really feel like the workers hoard stuff for themselves at this specific counter....but I will jump down off my soapbox.
> 
> BLAH  so no pretty blush for me


That always happens to me. I never ever buy from a Mac counter except staples.no limited edition. They do take stuff for themselves.however I think it is unfair cause they could buy from pro site before all of us and give us more LE products at counters


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 5, 2012)

It makes me so angry! My closet MAC store is like 50 minutes away...but I think I am going to start making that drive for certain LE items I really want just because I am so over them...I spend insane amounts at this counter and its irritating that you can be sold out of something before you even release it at a counter especially in the suburbs!


Baby1black said:


> That always happens to me. I never ever buy from a Mac counter except staples.no limited edition. They do take stuff for themselves.however I think it is unfair cause they could buy from pro site before all of us and give us more LE products at counters


----------



## Sugar & Spice (Apr 5, 2012)

My final haul was

  	Pink Popcorn l/s
  	Whisper of Guilt SF
  	IF blush


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 5, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> So I called my counter again today to put a Modern Mandarin on hold after they told me for the last three days they werent getting it until April 13th...and she had the nerve to tell me they were sold out! I really feel like the workers hoard stuff for themselves at this specific counter....but I will jump down off my soapbox.
> 
> BLAH  so no pretty blush for me


 
	That sucks. You should call MAC's customer service and complain.


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 5, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> Just for comparisons. I think Up the Amp is similiar as well on me, but its more vibrant. I didn't have it on hand to swatch.
> L to R: *Playtime, Dish it Up, Budding Love, Pink Popcorn. *
> *
> 
> *


 
	You look so cute!  Love the face!


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 5, 2012)

What did everyone think of the blushes??

  	Magenta is the only blush I liked out of everything that came out, including the Trés Cheek collection. 

  	Trés Cheek was a *huge *let down   It swatched much nicer on my arms than it did my face.. womp.  I put up pics of everything on my blog.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 5, 2012)

I may get Magenta blush. I wanted to order Modern Mandarin online but got there too late and I'm not hearing too many good reviews on it for WOC. Someone said one of Tarte's blushes in a similar shade looks better on WOC and doesn't turn ashy the way MM can do. 

  	I ordered Heroine lipstick and will pick it up from the post office tomorrow. 

  	Kimbunney you look great! That lipstick looks really good on you. Did you wear a liner with it?


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 5, 2012)

Kimbunney you love adorable! I too hauled.  Boy did I ever.  I preordered from my local MAC store & they shipped it to me.    Tres Cheek;  Full of Joy                          Immortal Flower                          Lovecloud                          Modern Mandarin                          Pink Peony      Reel Sexy;    Lightscapade (MSF)                         Heroine                         Pink Popcorn                          Reel Sexy                         In the Dark (nail lacquer)                         Resort (eye kohl)     In ED;            Glorify                         Superb                         Whisper of Guilt                         Dark Dare (eye shadow)                         Rich Core (eye shadow)  I will be playing in makep for the next few days.  Heaven help me!


----------



## aradhana (Apr 5, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> So I called my counter again today to put a Modern Mandarin on hold after they told me for the last three days they werent getting it until April 13th...and she had the nerve to tell me they were sold out! I really feel like the workers hoard stuff for themselves at this specific counter....but I will jump down off my soapbox.
> 
> BLAH  so no pretty blush for me



 	are there any other counters near you?  maybe the website will restock...eventually...


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys. Very appeciated. No I did not wear a liner with it. Its straight from the tube.

  	I haven't checked out the collection in person. I have to wait to get off work tonight then straight to the MAC counter.

  	Looking at your Blush review now StyleBlack, FoJ still has me wondering if I can get away with it as a blush. Lord knows I do not want another highlighter.


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 5, 2012)

I had so much fun. My fav. Mac makeup artist was there and he always makes it a joy. So I got FoJ blush. I'm so glad I went in person. It's wonderful on me with a light hand and even more amazing with a pink or purple blush. I like it more than MM. Love cloud and Magenta looked great on me as well but I passed. Also I had heroine lipstick on and he dabbed some FoJ in the center of my lips. It was so pretty!!! Def. can't wait to recreate that.    I also got the eye brush in the ED. I only got two eyeshadows. I wanted three but skipped Havanna because it's like any other brown. It's pretty tho. I got Grand Galaxy and BLue ORbit. I loved Glorfiy swatched!! But as a highlighter it was just too dark and pigmented. As a eyeshadow it was awesome. Superb was just okay to me, I'm still in love with lightscapade. But I had so much fun and I'm satisfied with my stuff I bought online and in store.


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 5, 2012)

kimbunney said:


> I also got the eye brush in the ED. I only got two eyeshadows. I wanted three but skipped Havanna because it's like any other brown. It's pretty tho. I got Grand Galaxy and BLue ORbit. I loved Glorfiy swatched!! But as a highlighter it was just too dark and pigmented. As a eyeshadow it was awesome. Superb was just okay to me, I'm still in love with lightscapade. But I had so much fun and I'm satisfied with my stuff I bought online and in store.


	Nice! Glad you liked FOJ.  Did he use it as a blush or a highlighter on you?  I'm so curious to see it! Take pics please  lol


----------



## aradhana (Apr 5, 2012)

looking at the pics on your blog post, i think the blushes all look really good on you...none of them seem too sheer/ashy from the pics....?


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Apr 6, 2012)

My haul, including a surprise gift from my amazing boyfriend 

  	Reel Sexy: Pink Popcorn l/s, Heroine l/s,  (I got Watch Me Simmer from S3/C3) and Magenta blush
  	Extra Dimension: Superb EDSF, Glorify EDSF
  	Tres Cheek: Modern Mandarin


----------



## kimbunney (Apr 6, 2012)

As a highliger on top of Lovecloud and Magenta. It was wonderful today I wore it as a blush and I like it. I'll try to post a pic later but I don't know how it will show up on camera unless I pack it on! I'm so glad I didn't skip it tho.


StyleBlack said:


> Nice! Glad you liked FOJ.  Did he use it as a blush or a highlighter on you?  I'm so curious to see it! Take pics please  lol


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 6, 2012)

The counter only got three and the MUAs took them all....and nope everyone near me is sold out. I am hoping the website restocks.


aradhana said:


> are there any other counters near you?  maybe the website will restock...eventually...


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 6, 2012)

I picked up Superb EDSF...I fell in love with it once I swatched it.

  	And also Heroine, I could not leave it there.


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 6, 2012)

Yey got my black box today. Superb and wog are amazing . I want to dive in them. I will have to wait for next week for glorify. As for the blushes I ordered 4 and currently am liking 2 based on swatches on hand but might change my mind if they look different on cheek. Got pink cult which is beautiful. I thought it would be ashy looking at it in the pan but once swatched it turns really darker than expected . MM ofcourse looks nice. LC although swatches nicely but looks average pink. Not as special as expected. IF did not show on my hands. After swatching heavly did turn to a similar pink tone like LC.  So not sure yet about that one. Very happy with rich core. Will try to get GG and MP but next week if funds are available. Would love to try the cream sheens as I have never got one due to expense . Have got a dazzle cream once in a CCO and wondering if they are of similar formula. This is the first time I have spent so much on Mac at once,but I was expecting it and for now no more Mac until Mac by request. I hope!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 7, 2012)

Medgal07 said:


> I will be playing in makep for the next few days. Heaven help me!


  	I bought quite a bit as well and will be busy for a while.

  	My Haul:

  	Reel Sexy - Watch Me Simmer. I still want to look into Heirloom eye kohl, Pink Cult blush and Star Quality gloss

  	Tres Cheek- Lovecloud, Modern Mandarin, Peony Petal, Immortal Flower

  	Extra Dimension - everything!  Yikes! all skinfinishes, eyeshadows and brushes

  	I haven't worn all the shadows but of the ones I've worn, Grand Galaxy is tops so far.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 7, 2012)

I went back and got Warm Thunder. I'm not usually a fan of silver shades but this color has more grey in it. I can't wait to use it foiled!!!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 7, 2012)

Picked up my Heroine lippie today and I must say it is LOVE. I almost had to tear the post office up for this baby! LOL!


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Apr 7, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> So I called my counter again today to put a Modern Mandarin on hold after they told me for the last three days they werent getting it until April 13th...and she had the nerve to tell me they were sold out! I really feel like the workers hoard stuff for themselves at this specific counter....but I will jump down off my soapbox.
> 
> BLAH  so no pretty blush for me


  If you were at a counter I doubt it. MAC Artists can only buy from MAC stores or Online in order to redeem their discount. There were most likely just a ton of preorders for MM since it seems to be on everyone's list for a variety of skin tones.


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 7, 2012)

aradhana said:


> looking at the pics on your blog post, i think the blushes all look really good on you...none of them seem too sheer/ashy from the pics....?



 	aww thanks!  I tried them on again today, and they all just look artificial somehow... I REALLY wanted MM to work, but it looked a mess. :'(


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 7, 2012)

Icecaramellatte said:


> Wow! It was the opposite for me.  It looked better on my face than arm.
> 
> I bought quite a bit as well and will be busy for a while.
> 
> ...


  	ooo! How do you like the brushes?? I haven't made time to test them yet!


----------



## Icecaramellatte (Apr 8, 2012)

Hmmm. . . I'm still testing them out myself.  I like the Cheek brush for applying product on one side and blending with the other.  The eyebrush?  I need to find the best way to use it.  I have the other split eyebrush ( 235) and I think I like that better.  This one I think is for blending.  Right now I'm in love with my 226 and 286 brush for blending so I'm not really sure I need the split fiber version.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 8, 2012)

When I called them like a week in advance up until the day before they kept telling me they were not taking pre-orders for the collection. Then when I actually went in the day of release...they said they only got 3 of the MM blushes in. Not sure if they bought themselves, or held them for friends....but im pretty sure from hearing the sideline conversations that they had something to do with them not being accessible at all to regular customers. 

  	This has happened before...with candy yum yum and other coveted items like that. 


DanceLovesMAC said:


> If you were at a counter I doubt it. MAC Artists can only buy from MAC stores or Online in order to redeem their discount. There were most likely just a ton of preorders for MM since it seems to be on everyone's list for a variety of skin tones.


----------



## DanceLovesMAC (Apr 8, 2012)

@bobbiedoll03  I guess I was trying to give them the benefit of the doubt. But if you have experienced this with previous collections, then it's true that it may be a good time to say something. Maybe more than anything let customer service know that sending only 3 of a popular LE item is just not enough. Even at a small counter, it's a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 8, 2012)

any swatches of Superb on WOC?


----------



## sss215 (Apr 8, 2012)

bobbiedoll03 said:


> When I called them like a week in advance up until the day before they kept telling me they were not taking pre-orders for the collection. Then when I actually went in the day of release...they said they only got 3 of the MM blushes in. Not sure if they bought themselves, or held them for friends....but im pretty sure from hearing the sideline conversations that they had something to do with them not being accessible at all to regular customers.
> This has happened before...with candy yum yum and other coveted items like that.


  	i am so over it!   

  	 on a happier note.  i got glorify from ED and LOVE IT!


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 8, 2012)

the mac fanatic has this face of the day look using superb and herione

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Di-8uD3Whs&feature=relmfuhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Di-8uD3Whs&feature=relmfu


Prettypackages said:


> any swatches of Superb on WOC?


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Apr 8, 2012)

i initially passed on magenta blush but your swatches make me want to grab them. I'll probably grab that and up the amp this friday 



StyleBlack said:


> What did everyone think of the blushes??
> 
> Magenta is the only blush I liked out of everything that came out, including the Trés Cheek collection.
> 
> Trés Cheek was a *huge *let down   It swatched much nicer on my arms than it did my face.. womp.  I put up pics of everything on my blog.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 8, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> aww thanks!  I tried them on again today, and they all just look artificial somehow... I REALLY wanted MM to work, but it looked a mess. :'(


	i guess i kind of know what you mean...i guess the colours of the blushes are not exactly natural tones (e.g. lavender, tangerine) but they are flattering all the same... 

  	maybe mixing them with other blushes that you already have and like may help you like them more?


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 9, 2012)

Ladies do you remember that Laura Mercier Rose Rendevous Face Illuminator? It sold out pretty fast which left a few people searching for it. I just found a blogger that compared the Laura Mercier to MAC's new Superb Extra Dimension highlighter and I must say, they look to be very comparable. Check it out...

http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2012/04/mac-superb-skinfinish-vs-laura-merciers.html#more

  	This may help someone out who never got to get their hands on the Laura Mercier. MAC's is cheaper too.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 9, 2012)

W





Copperhead said:


> Ladies do you remember that Laura Mercier Rose Rendevous Face Illuminator? It sold out pretty fast which left a few people searching for it. I just found a blogger that compared the Laura Mercier to MAC's new Superb Extra Dimension highlighter and I must say, they look to be very comparable. Check it out...
> 
> http://naturalnchicmakeup.blogspot.com/2012/04/mac-superb-skinfinish-vs-laura-merciers.html#more
> 
> This may help someone out who never got to get their hands on the Laura Mercier. MAC's is cheaper too.


   I saw this blog post too and I was kinda glad sweet heat looks like superb and superb looks like rose rendezvous...  now I don't need sweet heat, and i feel inspired to try rose rendezvous on the  lids. I actually love glorify more than rose rendezvous, but rose rendezvous still has a place. It looks great with my cool toned pink and purple blushes.    It's so funny how these things work.  Similar things are popping up all over the place these days!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 9, 2012)

sss215 said:


> It's so funny how these things work. Similar things are popping up all over the place these days!



 	I'm sitting here right now contemplating on if I should get Glorify or not. I'm leaning towards yes because I don't have a coppery/bronzy type of highlighter. I've been thinking of getting Gold Deposit for a while but was kind of turned off by it when some have mentioned it's 'glitteyrness'. I have Rose Rendevous but of course it isn't like Glorify. I had Glorify in my cart just now and took it out. 

  	Edited to add: I said I don't have any coppery bronzy type of highlighter but I forgot I also have MAC's Golden Bronze Loose Iridescent Powder that I somehow keep forgetting I have. Maybe I should pull this out instead of spending more money. 

  	I just looovvvvvve the way that Glorify looks though!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you baby1black.  I'm tempted to get Superb now.  BUt I still don't know if these will break me out.


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 10, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Quote:			Originally Posted by *sss215*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know kokofemme has a YouTube on dupes for glorify. I tried glorify today at night and omg it is gorgoes. I put on my arms décolleté a little on my cheeks nose. It just gives you this gorgoes glow. Seriously it does remind me of JLO .


----------



## sss215 (Apr 11, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> I'm sitting here right now contemplating on if I should get Glorify or not. I'm leaning towards yes because I don't have a coppery/bronzy type of highlighter. I've been thinking of getting Gold Deposit for a while but was kind of turned off by it when some have mentioned it's 'glitteyrness'. I have Rose Rendevous but of course it isn't like Glorify. I had Glorify in my cart just now and took it out.
> 
> Edited to add: I said I don't have any coppery bronzy type of highlighter but I forgot I also have MAC's Golden Bronze Loose Iridescent Powder that I somehow keep forgetting I have. Maybe I should pull this out instead of spending more money.
> 
> I just looovvvvvve the way that Glorify looks though!


	i love it.  it gives me the perfect glow.  i don't do glittery and this is far from it!   its a multi use product and i love that as well.   glad to have finally found a bronzer type product that works for me 100%    i agree that there are products similar in color, but the texture of Glorify is the real winner.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 11, 2012)

Aaarrrgghh! Baby1black and sss215, ya'll are pushing me over the top! LOL!


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 11, 2012)

LOL I compared it today to the new sonia kashuk goddess bronzer"croc embossed style" and the are similar in texture except glorify is more bronzier. so maybe  you could get that one instead. Check it out the next time you go to target or just get glorify.



Copperhead said:


> Aaarrrgghh! Baby1black and sss215, ya'll are pushing me over the top! LOL!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Apr 11, 2012)

sss215 said:


> i love it.  it gives me the perfect glow.  i don't do glittery and this is far from it!   its a multi use product and i love that as well.   glad to have finally found a bronzer type product that works for me 100%    i agree that there are products similar in color, but the texture of Glorify is the real winner.



 	I'm so glad I ordered this and equally glad that its not glittery. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My order should arrive on Friday.


----------



## bobbiedoll03 (Apr 13, 2012)

MAC online just restocked!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok. I couldn't take it anymore! I caved!! I caved and ordered Glorify.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 16, 2012)

Any of you order Havana? I have it and I don't like it.  It does absolutely nothing for me.  I want to love it.   I am not impressed with all of the shadows in ED. My favorite so far are the black Rich Core, and Grand Galaxy.


----------



## Medgal07 (Apr 16, 2012)

I have Dark Dare, Rich Core & Lunar from the IED collection.  I later ordered Havana based on rave reviews.  It will arrive on Wednesdsy and I hope I like it. I also got Magenta blush with this order after having ordered five of the six blushes from Tres Cheek.  I LOVE them by the way! I also got all three of the skin finishes from IED and they are beautiful.  I also have three of the Estée Lauder highlighters, the colors of which almost mirror the IED skin finishes but the Estée formula is richer, more vibrant and one me, have longer wearing time.


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 16, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> Any of you order Havana? I have it and I don't like it.  It does absolutely nothing for me.  I want to love it.   I am not impressed with all of the shadows in ED. My favorite so far are the black Rich Core, and Grand Galaxy.


Yeah Havana seem meh on me nothing special. I did not get the black but rich core and GG are my favorites


----------



## sss215 (Apr 16, 2012)

I passed on Havana cause it looked like Center Stage from Peacocky.  I wish it was a hint warmer.   I love Grand Galaxy and was looking for a purple like it for a while.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 17, 2012)

Recieved my Glorify EDSF today and upon opening my black box, there seemed to be a golden glow and heavenly voices. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	It's so pretty and I can't wait to try it on.


----------



## Richelle83 (Apr 17, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Recieved my Glorify EDSF today and upon opening my black box, there seemed to be a golden glow and heavenly voices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 	LMAO!!! Yes it is just that gorgeous!


----------



## sss215 (Apr 17, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Recieved my Glorify EDSF today and upon opening my black box, there seemed to be a golden glow and heavenly voices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  	lol!   yeah that!  you will love it!


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 17, 2012)

Copperhead said:


> Recieved my Glorify EDSF today and upon opening my black box, there seemed to be a golden glow and heavenly voices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yey for copperhead hip hip hooray


----------



## strawberry1 (Apr 17, 2012)

Has anyone tried Glorify with Nars Taj Mahal? Talk about beautiful! It really is so gorgeous
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 17, 2012)

I haven't yet but I did think about it as a possibility.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 18, 2012)

Baby1black said:


> Yeah Havana seem meh on me nothing special. I did not get the black but rich core and GG are my favorites



 	THANK YOU!!! LOL  Finally someone else.  I am going to try it in the crease with Satin Taupe.  To me it is more of a brownish taupe color on me. I have tried all types of bases, and technique, and this color is blah/meh/boring on me.


----------



## StyleBlack (Apr 19, 2012)

gotta agree about havana... it actually looks like nothing on my eyes.

  	copperhead, did you compare golden bronze to glorify?? i really like them layered together.  i'm working on a comparison post of the two. hopefully i can have it up by tmrw!


----------



## Copperhead (Apr 19, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> gotta agree about havana... it actually looks like nothing on my eyes.
> 
> *copperhead, did you compare golden bronze to glorify??* i really like them layered together.  i'm working on a comparison post of the two. hopefully i can have it up by tmrw!


  	No I haven't compared the two yet. I should try that today. Can't wait to see your post on the comparison.


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 19, 2012)

I went to NYC last week to see my mom and also to attend IMATS. At some point I wore Heroine l/s and now my sister is obsessed with trying to find one. I know this is futile but if anyone knows where I can get my hands on one for her I would greatly appreciate it. On another note I've been tearing up my home trying to find Modern Pewter and It seems to have disappeared. You have no idea how this is driving me nuts. On the up side I bought her Glorify as a gift and it looks SPLENDID on her skin tone. My sister is darker and has a reddish undertone (I have yellow undertones).


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 20, 2012)

OK the makeup gods must have heard my plea because I found Heroine at my local Nordstrom's. Turns out they got 3 extra lipsticks in today. I bought ONLY one ladies. As of 9pm EST 4/19/12 they had 2 left. So go get you some. Its Nordstrom's Aventura and the number is 305.356.6900. Hopefully someone else well get as lucky as I did!!!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 20, 2012)

sss215 said:


> I love Grand Galaxy and was looking for a purple like it for a while.


  	I didn't even realize that, I'm going to get rid of it. That's what it is, Havana is just too cool for me.


----------



## sss215 (Apr 20, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I didn't even realize that, I'm going to get rid of it. That's what it is, Havana is just too cool for me.


  	Yeah, cool browns look like mud on my lids.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 20, 2012)

StyleBlack said:


> gotta agree about havana... it actually looks like nothing on my eyes.
> 
> copperhead, did you compare golden bronze to glorify?? i really like them layered together.  i'm working on a comparison post of the two. hopefully i can have it up by tmrw!


  	That's it! It looks like nothing.

  	THank you ladies, for confirming my thoughts on Havana.


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 20, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Yeah, cool browns look like mud on my lids.


  	Nodding, same here.  That's why I loved Carbonized so much. It was the perfect brown.  IT didn't lean red or greyish. Just brown.


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 20, 2012)

How are u finding lovecloud from tres cheek.it does not look right on me. PT and PCult look the same on me and full of joy can only be used as a highlighter so far for me the favs are IF and MM.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 20, 2012)

sss215 said:


> Yeah, cool browns look like mud on my lids.


  	i actually find all the ed shadows are pretty yet somehow lacking something to make any of them super awesome on their own on my skintone... 

  	i didn't get any peacocky shadows, probably for the same reason....

  	but the texture and blendability is nice so i got two anyway since i was getting a makeover....part of me just didn't want to miss something everyone was raving about, because with the LE's there really isn't much time to think it over!

  	@baby1black
  	i love all the tres cheek blushes...probably pp gets the least love from me...but fave based on how many times i've worn it would be mm.  i'm curious to know how you use IF, because i find it the most difficult to get to 'show up'?


----------



## TXBeautyBaby (Apr 21, 2012)

I finally wore Pink Popcorn and I am in LOVE! It it the perfect was of lavender and I don't need a liner!


----------



## Baby1black (Apr 21, 2012)

aradhana said:


> Quote:			Originally Posted by *sss215*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I combine IF with PT.IF toward the cheek bones with PT towards the cheeks and little bit on the highlighting area. Looks nice. I use Mac 165 with all my blushes because it picks the right amount. I feel that IF is a lighter version of MM on my skin.  PP is Defintely going back for me. It is too bright pink for my liking . I thought it would be another version of amazon princess but I do like Amazon princess much more.


----------



## aradhana (Apr 21, 2012)

Baby1black said:


> I combine IF with PT.IF toward the cheek bones with PT towards the cheeks and little bit on the highlighting area. Looks nice. I use Mac 165 with all my blushes because it picks the right amount. I feel that IF is a lighter version of MM on my skin. PP is Defintely going back for me. It is too bright pink for my liking . I thought it would be another version of amazon princess but I do like Amazon princess much more.


  	i'm going to try the PT IF combo today....i was so surprised how much i liked PT the first time i tried it on my cheeks...but i have yet to wear it again since!


----------



## Prettypackages (Apr 27, 2012)

I tried Havana with Saddle and actually liked it!  ;-)


----------



## aradhana (Apr 28, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> I tried Havana with Saddle and actually liked it!  ;-)


  	yay!
  	i'm going to try that out...


----------



## Prettypackages (May 2, 2012)

aradhana said:


> yay!
> i'm going to try that out...


  	let me know how you like it.


----------



## aradhana (May 4, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> let me know how you like it.


  	so i tried out havana with saddle above the crease today...and loved it!!! i also used wholesome on my upper lash line, and rich ground on lower lash line....


----------



## Prettypackages (May 7, 2012)

aradhana said:


> so i tried out havana with saddle above the crease today...and loved it!!! i also used wholesome on my upper lash line, and rich ground on lower lash line....


	YAY!!  So maybe I do know what I am doing. :-D


----------



## aradhana (May 8, 2012)

Prettypackages said:


> YAY!!  So maybe I do know what I am doing. :-D


  	yes, you definitely do!

  	i used two faced shadow primer with it...seemed to work...but most of the time my lids are pretty oily and things just slide off!


----------

